# Concrete Pavers



## Dan Turner (Feb 6, 2019)

I've got a few hundred square feet of concrete pavers that were put in place on a packed sand base with a mortared in frame that has 3 decades. 

Somehow while my wife wasn't looking...she had a couple of Rose of Sharon plants sneak a root underneath and grow through the joints....pretty much replacing the joints from sand to roots. The root ball appeared to be about a square foot and pushing the pavers up at both places. 

I had tried to gouge and drill down about a month ago to pour a cheap systemic herbicide like Round-up...which did the trick. But the damage was already done and the only way to flatten the pavers was to remove the pavers and pull the roots in each location. Grubbing clamp and Hi-Lift jack worked perfect...especially since the ring for the clamp was the same height as the Jack.

I've seen videos of taking the pavers up to level things out and assumed that nothing looks that easy. With the exception of the roots pretty much latching to the edges of the joints...it really would have been easy. I still had my wrecking bar; a large slotted screwdriver....5lb short handled hammer and my mechanics rolling stool and struggled with the vines....but outside of the problems with the bush roots, it's just like shown in the videos. Just in case you're looking at a prospect that has to clear out a path....it can be done without a lot of effort if you have something bigger than just a screwdriver to loosen things up...most especially the first one.

If you're on the clock, I'd bill 30 minutes per stone (these are the honeycomb style) for an R&R plus the work involved to dig out for a line or a sleeve; refilling and repacking and then releveling for an R&R.

If I can do it....it's a piece of cake.


----------

